# A New Composition of Mine: "Satin"



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I sat down to write a song in the style of Mozart, but this is what came out. I can't help but sound like myself, which is probably a good thing!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Beautiful piece! Your style is becoming more classical, at least for this piece. I really like what you're doing with Mozart-style harmonies here. And I can absolutely hear your personal style shining through, in the way that you repeat these chord progressions.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Beautiful piece! Your style is becoming more classical, at least for this piece. I really like what you're doing with Mozart-style harmonies here. And I can absolutely hear your personal style shining through, in the way that you repeat these chord progressions.


You really hear Mozart in it? I personally don't, but I'm not as versed in the theoretical details of his style, I base my opinions of likeness on the sounds I hear.

I wanted to try to compose something Mozartian, but I think I failed miserably in that feat, but excelled greatly at continuing to explore my "signature" sound.

Thanks for taking the time to reflect on the piece!

By the way, I had a dream I met you and some other TCers and we went to a Phish concert (a band I used to be really into). :lol:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> You really hear Mozart in it? I personally don't, but I'm not as versed in the theoretical details of his style, I base my opinions of likeness on the sounds I hear.
> 
> I wanted to try to compose something Mozartian, but I think I failed miserably in that feat, but excelled greatly at continuing to explore my "signature" sound.
> 
> ...


Well, maybe not Mozart specifically, but your harmonic language seems more consonant here. I remember that you were exploring dissonances such as tritones in your previous pieces, and this one seems more based on classical harmonies. And, yes, this definitely does express your signature sound.

Sounds like a fun dream! I've never had a dream about TC...hopefully one day I will!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Well, maybe not Mozart specifically, but your harmonic language seems more consonant here. I remember that you were exploring dissonances such as tritones in your previous pieces, and this one seems more based on classical harmonies. And, yes, this definitely does express your signature sound.
> 
> Sounds like a fun dream! I've never had a dream about TC...hopefully one day I will!


lol, I need to hire you to explain the theoretical frameworks of my music to me.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

A whole day gone by and never saw this, great job done.
I keep saying it, brave putting yourself out there.:tiphat:


----------



## Timothy (Jul 19, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I sat down to write a song in the style of Mozart, but this is what came out. I can't help but sound like myself, which is probably a good thing!


Reminds me of Debussy, Ravel and Satie. Some advice, I would expand this, develop it more and put some nice 4 part pentatonic harmonies in there


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Timothy said:


> Reminds me of Debussy, Ravel and Satie. Some advice, I would expand this, develop it more and put some nice 4 part pentatonic harmonies in there


Add Chopin in there and those are the Composers I liken myself to the most, if any at all.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

More top notch elevator music


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

dzc4627 said:


> More top notch elevator music


  
:tiphat:


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

dzc4627 said:


> More top notch elevator music


Yes. I can picture hearing this whilst in a Florida condo.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

I think I've pinpointed why the music is a bit boring. You don't ever change the key, and it thus causes a repetitive piece. Try key shifts.


----------



## johnfkingmatrix (Nov 16, 2016)

-you spelled satan wrong in the title
-thats not a piano, is it? it sounds like a sitar or something, seriously sounds like a journey to tibet ! 
-ill buy your n64, i see it in the background and mine broke


----------

